# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Fjalimet që ndryshuan Botën!

## Davius

*Smund t'i urresh rrënjët e pemës e të mos urresh pemën*

_Mbajtur më 14 shkurt, 1965, Detroit_

_Malcolm X_

Unë nuk jam racist në asnjë lloje mënyre. Nuk besoj asnjë lloj forme racizmi. Nuk besoj në asnjë lloje forme diskriminimi apo izolimi. Unë besoj në islamin. 

Elijah Muhammad na ka mësuar se njeriu i bardhë nuk mund të hyjë në Mekën e Arabisë dhe të gjithë ne që ndjekim atë, ne e besojmë këtë ... Kur unë shkova atje dhe në Mekë, pashë njerëz biondë dhe me sy të kaltër, me lëkurë të zbehtë dhe gjëra të tilla, dhe thashë, "Mirë", por i pashë ata me vëmendje. Vura re se edhe pse ishin të bardhë dhe e quanin veten të bardhë, kishin një ndryshim mes tyre dhe të bardhëve këtu. Ndryshimi thelbësor ishte ky: "Në botën aziatike apo arabe, apo në Afrikë, kudo ku janë myslimanët, nëse gjeni një që thotë se është i bardhë, gjithçka që po përdor është një mbiemër për të përshkruar diçka që është e rastësishme tek ai, një nga karakteristikat e rastësishme; nuk ka asgjë tjetër, ai është thjesht i bardhë. 

Po kur e sjell të bardhin këtu në Amerikë dhe ai thotë se është i bardhë, ai do të thotë diçka tjetër. Mund të dëgjosh tingullin e zërit të tij, kur thotë se është i bardhë, fjalia do të thotë se ai është bosi. Kjo është e saktë. Këtë do të thotë "i bardhë" në këtë gjuhë. E dini shprehjen "i lirë, i bardhë dhe njëzet e një". Ai e krijoi. Do që ju të kuptoni se "i bardhë" do të thotë "i lirë, bosi". Ai është atje, prandaj kur thotë se është i bardhë, zëri i tij ka një tingull të ndryshëm. Unë e di se ju po më kuptoni se çfarë po flas. 

Përveç faktit se pashë një islami është një fe vëllazërie, gjithashtu duhet të përballem me realitetin. Dhe kur u ktheva në shoqërinë amerikane, pashë që nuk ishte një shoqëri që praktikon vëllazërinë. Jam në një shoqëri që mund ta predikojë të dielën, por nuk e praktikojnë një asnjë ditë tjetër. Amerika është një shoqëri ku nuk ka vëllazëri. Kjo shoqëri kontrollohet fillimisht nga racistët dhe të izoluarit, të cilët janë në Uashingon D.C., në një pozitë pushteti. 

Çfarë efekti ka lufta për Afrikën mbi ne? Pse duhet që njerëzit me ngjyrë në Amerikë ta shqetësojë veten kur ka treqind apo katërqind vite që është larg Afrikës? Pse nuk duhet ta shqetësojmë veten? Çfarë ndikimi ka tek ne ajo që i ndodh atyre? Numër një, duhet të kuptoni se deri në vitin 1959, Afrika ishte e dominuar nga forcat koloniale. Duke patur kontroll të plotë mbi Afrikën, forcat koloniale të Evropës e projektuan imazhin e Afrikës në mënyrë negative. Ata gjithmonë e projektojnë Afrikën në një imazh negativ: xhungla, kanibalë, asgjë të civilizuar. Atëherë pse ishte kaq negative dhe ju dhe unë filluam ta urrenim? Nuk donim që askush të na tregonte asgjë për Afrikën, dhe aq më pak të na thërrisnin afrikanë. Duke urryer Afrikën dhe duke urryer afrikanët, përfunduam duke urryer vetveten, pa e kuptuar. Nuk mund të urresh rrënjët e një peme dhe të mos e urresh pemën. Nuk mund të urresh origjinën tënde dhe si përfundim të mos urresh veten tënde. Nuk mund të urresh Afrikën dhe të mos urresh veten. 

Më tregoni një nga këta persona këtu të cilit nuk janë ndërruar pikëpamjet dhe nuk ka një qëndrim negativ për veten e tij. Nuk mund të kesh një qëndrim pozitiv për vetveten dhe një qëndrim negativ për Afrikën në të njëjtën kohë. Ashtu si kuptimi juaj dhe qëndrimi për Afrikën do të bëhet pozitiv, në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe kuptimi juaj dhe qëndrimi i vetes do të bëhet pozitiv. Këtë di njeriu i bardhë. Kështu që ata me shumë mjeshtëri bëjnë që ju dhe unë të urrejmë identitetin tonë afrikan, karakteristikat tona afrikane.

Një nga gjërat që bëri që lëvizja e myslimanëve me ngjyrë të rrite ishte theksi i tij mbi gjërat afrikane. Ky ishte sekreti i rritjes të lëvizjes së myslimanëve të zinj. Gjaku afrikan, origjina afrikane, kultura afrikane, lidhjet afrikane. Do të habiteshit, ne zbuluam se thellë brenda nënndërgjegjes të njeriut me ngjyrë në këtë vend, ai beson se është më shumë afrikan se amerikan. Ai kujton se është më shumë amerikan se afrikan, për shkak se njeriu po ia shpëlan trurin çdo ditë. 

Vetëm për shkak se jeton në një vend kjo nuk të bën amerikan. Jo, duhet të shkosh më thellë para se të bëhesh amerikan. Duhet të shijosh frytet e amerikanizmit. Ju nuk i keni shijuar këto fryte. Ju keni shijuar gjembat. Ju keni shijuar gjembat. 

Po e them përsëri se nuk jam racist. Nuk besoj në asnjë formë ndarjeje apo asgjë të tillë. Jam për vëllazërinë e të gjithëe, por nuk besoj se forcimi i vëllazërisë tek njerëzit që s'e duan do të kishte vlerë. Le të praktikojmë vëllazërinë mes nesh, dhe nëse më vonë të tjerët duan ta praktikojnë vëllazërinë me ne, ne do të pranojmë ta praktikojmë me ta. Por nuk mendoj se duhet të vazhdojmë të përpiqemi të duam dikë që nuk na do. 

_*Malcolm Little ishte lideri i nacionalistëve amerikanë me ngjyrë. Një javë pas fjalimit u vra nga një anëtar i "Kombit të Islamit", një grup në të cilën ishte figurë e rëndësishme._

----------


## Davius

*Unë kam një ëndërr*

_Mbajtur më 28 gusht, 1963_

_Martin Luther King Jr._

Njëqind vjet më parë, një amerikan i madh, nën hijen e të cilit qëndrojmë sot, nënshkroi Shpalljen e Emancipimit. Ky dekret i momentit erdhi si drita e një feneri të madh për miliona skllevër negro, të cilët ishin përcëlluar në flakët e padrejtësisë përvëluese. Erdhi si një agim në fund të një nate të gjatë të robërimit. 

Por një qind vite më vonë, negrot ende nuk janë të lirë. Një qind vite më vonë, jeta e një zezaku është ende e sakatuar nga prangat e izolimit dhe zinxhirët e diskriminimit. Një qind vite më vonë, negrot jetojnë në një ishull varfërie në mes të një oqeani të gjerë me prosperitet material. Një qind vite më vonë, negrot ende brengosen në qoshe të shoqërisë amerikane dhe e ndjejnë veten në ekzil në tokën e tyre. Prandaj ne kemi ardhur këtu të dramatizojmë një kusht të turpshëm. 

Në një farë kuptimi, ne kemi ardhur në kryeqytetin e kombit tonë për të marrë një çek. Kur arkitektët e republikës sonë shkruan fjalët e mrekullueshme të Kushtetutës dhe Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, ata po nënshkruanin një shënim premtues, sipas së cilit, çdo amerikan duhet të ishte trashëgimtar. Ky shënim ishte një premtim se të gjithë njerëzit, po, njerëz të zinj dhe të bardhë, do ti garantoheshin të drejtat e patjetërsueshme të jetës, liria dhe kërkimi i lumturisë. Është fare e qartë sot se Amerika nuk i ka plotësuar zotimet e premtuara, për sa i përket qytetarëve me ngjyrë. Në vend që të nderojnë këtë detyrim të shenjtë, Amerika u ka dhënë popullit zezak një çek të keq, një çek në të cilin shënohen fonde të pamjaftueshme. 

Por ne refuzojmë të besojmë se banka e drejtësisë ka falimentuar. Ne refuzojmë të besojmë se nuk ka fonde të mjaftueshme në kupën e madhe të mundësive të këtij kombi. Prandaj ne kemi ardhur ta marrim këtë çek, një çek që do të na japë mbi kërkesën e pasurisë, lirinë dhe drejtësinë. 
Tani është koha ti bëjmë të vërteta premtimet e demokracisë. Tani është koha ta bëjmë drejtësinë një realitet për të gjithë fëmijët e Perëndisë. Do të ishte fatale sikur ky komb të tejkalonte urgjencën e momentit. Njëmijë e nëntëqind e gjashtëdhjetë e treshi nuk është fundi, por fillimi. Vorbulla e revoltës do të vazhdojë të tundë themelin e kombit tonë deri në ditën e shndritshme që drejtësia do të lindë. 

Duhet ti them diçka atyre që qëndrojnë në pragun e ngrohtë, që i drejton në pallatin e drejtësisë. Në procesin për të fituar vendin tonë të drejtë, ne nuk duhet të ndihemi fajtorë për veprimet tona të gabuara. Le të mos kërkojmë të kënaqim etjen tonë për liri duke pirë nga kupa e zemërimit dhe urrejtjes. Nuk duhet ta ngrijmë përpjekjen tonë në sferën e lartë të dinjitetit dhe disiplinës. Nuk duhet të lejojmë që protestat tona krijuese të degjenerojnë në dhunë fizike. Duhet të ngrihemi përsëri dhe përsëri në lartësinë madhore për të bashkuar forcën fizike me forcën shpirtërore. 

Jam i vetëdijshëm se disa prej jush kanë kaluar prova dhe vuajtje të mëdha. Disa prej jush vijnë direkt nga qelitë e burgjeve. Disa prej jush vijnë nga zona ku kërkimi për liri ju ka lënë të dërrmuar nga stuhia e persekutimeve dhe është tronditur nga era e brutalitetit të policisë. Ne jemi veteranët e vuajtjes krijuese. Vazhdoni të punoni me besimin se vuajtjet e pamerituara janë shpenguese. Shkoni në Misisipi, shkoni në Alabama, kthehuni në Karolinën e Jugut, shkoni në Xheorxhia, kthehuni në Luiziana, shkoni në lagjet e varfra dhe getot e qyteteve veriore, duke ditur se në një farë mënyre situata mund dhe do të ndryshojë. Le të mos zhytemi në lëndinën e dëshpërimit, ju them, miqtë e mi. Edhe pse po përballemi me vështirësitë e të sotmes dhe të nesërmes, unë ende kam një ëndërr. Është një ëndërr e rrënjosur thellë në ëndrrën amerikane. 

Unë kam një ëndërr se një ditë ky komb do të ngrihet dhe do të jetojë kuptimin e vërtetë të besimit të tij: Ne mendojmë se këto të vërteta janë të vetëkuptueshme, se të gjithë njerëzit janë krijuar të barabartë. 
Kam një ëndërr se një ditë në kodrat e kuqe të Xheorxhias yjet e ish-skllevërve dhe bijve të të zotëve të ish-skllevërve do të ulen krah për krah në tavolinën e vëllazërisë. 

Kam një ëndërr se një ditë, madje dhe në shtetin e Misisipit, një shtet i djersitur me nxehtësinë e padrejtësisë, do të djersisë nxehtësinë e shtypjes, do të transformohet në një oas lirie dhe drejtësie. 

Kam një ëndërr se katër fëmijët e mi një ditë do të jetojnë në një komb ku nuk do të gjykohen nga ngjyra e lëkurës, por nga përmbajtja e karakterit. Sot kam një ëndërr! 

Kam një ëndërr se poshtë në Alabama, ku sundon racizmi i ligë, ku nga buzët e guvernatorit dalin fjalë pa kuptim, djem dhe vajza të vogla me ngjyrë, do të mund të bashkojnë duart me djem dhe vajza të vogla të bardha, si motra dhe vëllezër. Sot kam një ëndërr! 

Kam një ëndërr se një ditë çdo luginë do të lartësohet dhe çdo kodër dhe mal do të ulet, vendet e ashpra do të sheshohen dhe vendet e lakuara do të bëhen të drejta, dhe lavdia e Perëndisë do të zbulohet dhe të gjithë do ta shohin së bashku. 

Kjo është shpresa jonë. Ky është besimi me të cilin kthehemi në Jug. Me këtë besim do të jemi në gjendje ta kthejmë malin e dëshpërimit në një gur shprese. Me këtë besim do të jemi në gjendje ta transformojmë disharmoninë e kombit tonë në një simfoni të bukur të vëllazërisë. Me këtë besim ne do të jemi në gjendje të punojmë së bashku, për të luftuar së bashku, për të mbrojtur lirinë së bashku, me dijen se një ditë do të jemi të lirë. Dhe kjo do të jetë dita kur fëmijët e Perëndisë të jenë në gjendje të këndojnë së bashku me një kuptim të ri Vendi im është toka e ëmbël e lirisë. Toka ku stërgjyshërit kanë vdekur, toka e krenarisë së pilgrimëve, nga çdo majë mali le të këndojë liria. Dhe nëse Amerika do të bëhet një komb i madh, kjo duhet të bëhet e vërtetë. 
Kështu lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga majat e kodrave të Nju Hemshajërit. 
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga malet e gjera të Nju Jorkut.
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga lartësitë e Pensilvanisë. 
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga shkëmbinjtë me dëborë të Kolorados. 
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga pjerrësirat e Kalifornisë. 
Por jo vetëm kaq. Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga mali i gurit të Xheorxhisë. 
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga mali i Tenesit. 
Lëreni lirinë të kumbojë nga çdo kodër dhe pirg dheu i Misisipit, nga çdo krah mali, lëreni lirinë të kumbasë! 
Dhe kur kjo të ndodhë, kur ta lejojmë lirinë të kumbojë, kur ta lëmë të kumbojë nga çdo fshat dhe çdo katundth, nga çdo shtet dhe çdo qytet, do të jemi në gjendje të përshpejtojmë ditën kur fëmijët e Perëndisë, të bardhët dhe të zinjtë, hebrenj dhe paganë, protestantë dhe katolikë, do të bashkojnë duart dhe të këndojnë fjalët e ritmit shpirtëror të negrove Më në fund të lirë, më në fund të lirë. Lavdi Zotit të Plotfuqishëm, jemi më në fund të lirë. 

_*Simbol i lëvizjes së të drejtave të njeriut dhe vetë Amerikës. Pastor baptist në Xheorxhi. Shpërblehet me çmimin Nobel më 14 tetor, 1964. U vra më 4 prill, 1968._

----------


## Borix

Ne Janar 1918,  9 muaj para perfundimit te Luftes se Pare Boterore, Presidenti W. Wilson mbajti nje fjalim perpara Kongresit, ku ekspozoi planin e tij me 14 pika te mundshme per rikthimin e paqes ne bote. Te Katermbedhjete Pikat e planit te tij sherbyen si baze solide per paqen, dhe me qellim suprem "mbylljen e kapitullit te luftrave te kesaj permase per njerezimin."

Fjalimi mund te lexohet (ne anglisht) ne adresen http://usinfo.state.gov/usa/infousa/...emocrac/51.htm .

----------


## Davius

*Urrejtje, injorancë dhe djallëzi*

_Mbajtur më 10 dhjetor 1975 - Chaim Herzog_

Zoti President! Është simbolike se ky debat, i cili mund të jetë një pikë kthesë në fatin e Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe një faktor vendimtar në ekzistencën e mëtejshme të kësaj organizate, do të organizohet më 10 nëntor. Sonte, tridhjetë e shtatë vite më parë, njihet në histori si Kristallnacht, nata e kristaleve. Kjo ishte nata e vitit 1938, kur trupat naziste të Hitlerit nisën një sulm të koordinuar mbi komunitetin hebre në Gjermani, dogjën sinagogat në të gjitha qytetet e saj dhe ndezën zjarre në rrugë me librat e shenjtë dhe skrollet e Ligjit të Shenjtë dhe Biblës. Ishte nata kur shtëpitë e hebrenjve u sulmuan dhe krerët e familjeve u rrëmbyen, shumë prej të cilëve kurrë nuk u kthyen. Ishte nata kur dritaret e të gjitha bizneseve dhe dyqaneve të hebrenjve u thyen, mbuluan rrugët e qyteteve të Gjermanisë me xhama të thyera, të cilat u thërrmuan në miliona kristale që i dhanë asaj nate këtë emër. Ishte nata që çoi në kremator dhe në dhomat e gazit, Aushvic, Birkenau, Dachau, Buchenwald, Theresienstadt dhe të tjera. Ishte nata që çoi në holokaustin më të tmerrshëm të historisë së njerëzimit. 

Nuk ngrihem mbi këtë podium të mbroj vlerat morale dhe historike të popullit hebre. Ata nuk kanë nevojë të mbrohen. Ata flasin vetë. Ata i kanë dhënë njerëzimit diçka të madhe dhe të përjetshme. Ata kanë bërë për njerëzimin më shumë nga sa mund të vlerësohet nga një forum i tillë. 

Unë vij këtu të dënoj dy djaj të mëdhenj që kërcënojnë shoqërinë në përgjithësi dhe një shoqëri kombesh në veçanti. Këto dy djaj janë urrejtja dhe injoranca. Këto dy djaj janë forca motivuese prapa ithtarëve të kësaj rezolute dhe mbështetësve të tyre. Këta dy djaj karakterizojnë ata që duan ta zvarrisin këtë organizatë botërore, idealet e së cilës janë ngjizur fillimisht nga profetët e Izraelit, në thellësinë në të cilën është thithur sot. 

Sot nuk po shohim gjë tjetër veç një manifestim të urrejtjes së hidhur anti-semitike dhe anti-hebraike, e cila gjallëron shoqërinë arabe. Kush do ta besonte se në këtë vit, në 1975, falsiteti ligdashës i "të vjetërve të Zionit" do të shpërndahej zyrtarisht nga qeveritë arabe? Kush do ta besonte se ne sot do të meditonim një shoqëri arabe që na mëson urrejtjen më të turpshme anti-hebraike që në kopësht? Po sulmohemi nga një shoqëri që motivohet nga forma më ekstreme e racizmit e njohur në botë sot. Ky është racizmi që u shpreh kaq ngjeshur me fjalët e liderit të PLO-së, Yassir Arafat, në fjalimin e hapjes në një simpozium në Tripoli, Libia: "Nuk do të ketë prezencë tjetër në këtë krahinë përveç prezencës arabe". Me fjalë të tjera, në Lindjen e Mesme nga Oqeani Atlantik në Gjirin Persik, vetëm një prezencë lejohet, dhe ajo është prezenca arabe. Asnjë person tjetër, pavarësisht se sa të thella janë rrënjët e tij në këtë krahinë, nuk do të lejohet të shijojë të drejtën për vetëvendosje. 

Ndërsa qëndroj mbi këtë podium, historia e gjatë dhe krenare e njerëzve të mi shpaloset para shpirtit tim. Po shoh shtypësit e njerëzve tanë nëpër epoka ndërsa ata kalojnë njëri tjetrin në varganin e ligë, në harresë. Qëndroj para jush këtu si përfaqësuesi i një populli të fortë që lulëzon, i cili ka mbijetuar dhe do të mbijetojë ndaj kësaj shfaqjeje të turpshme dhe ithtarëve të kësaj rezolute. 

Momentet e mëdha të historisë hebraike më vinë ndër mend ndërsa qëndroj para jush, edhe këtë herë përsëri viktimat e urrejtjes, injorancës dhe së ligës. Kthej sytë prapa këtyre momenteve. Kujtoj madhështinë e një kombi, të cilin kam nderin ta përfaqësojë në këtë forum. Jam i ndërgjegjshëm në këtë moment për të gjithë popullin hebre kudo në botë, qoftë në liri apo në skllavëri, lutjet dhe mendimet e të cilëve janë me mua në këtë moment. 
Qëndroj këtu jo si një lutës. Votoni ashtu siç ju thotë ndërgjegjja morale. Pasi çështja nuk është as Izraeli dhe as Zionizmi. Çështja është ekzistenca e vazhdueshme e kësaj organizate, e cila është tërhequr në pikën më të ulët të diskreditimit nga një koalicion despotësh dhe racistësh. 

_*Nga viti 1975 deri në 1978, ambasadori i Izraelit në OKB._

----------


## Davius

*Fjalimet qe ndryshuan boten*

Arsimimi i grave, më i rëndësishëm se i meshkujve

Nju Delhi, 23 nëntor 1974 - Indira Gandhi*

Një thënie e vjetër në sanskrisht thotë se gruajaështë shtëpia dhe shtëpia është baza e shoqërisë. Është njësoj sikur ndërtojmë shtëpinë tona duke ndërtuar dhe vendin tonë. Nëse shtëpia jonë është e papërshtatshme, qoftë e papërshtatshme në të mira materiale dhe gjëra të nevojshme, atëherë ai vend nuk mund të ketë harmoni dhe asnjë vend që nuk ka harmoni nuk mund të rritet në asnjë drejtim. 

Ja përse arsimimi i gruas është më i rëndësishëm se arsimimi i burrave dhe djemve. Ne, dhe me fjalën "ne" nuk dua të them vetëm ne në Indi, por të gjithë botën, kemi neglizhuar arsimimin e gruas. Kur isha fëmijë, gratë sapo fillonin të arsimoheshin në Angli. Të gjithëve u kujtohej se çfarë kishte ndodhur gjatë ditëve të hershme. 

Tani, ne kemi arsimim dhe në të gjithë vendin po debatohet nëse ky arsimim është i përshtatshëm për nevojat e shoqërisë apo për nevojat e të rinjve tanë. Unë jam njëra prej tyre që gjithmonë beson se arsimimi duhet rishqyrtuar. Por në të njëjtën kohë, mendoj se jo gjithçka në arsimimin tonë është e gabuar, madje dhe arsimimi i tanishëm ka nxjerrë burra dhe gra të mira, veçanërisht shkencëtarë dhe ekspertë në fusha të ndryshme, të cilët kërkohen në të gjithë botën dhe madje dhe në vendet më të begata. Shumë prej të rinjve tanë na lënë dhe shkojnë jashtë për shkak të pagave më të mëdha, të kushteve më të mira në punë. 

Një nga përgjegjësitë më të mëdha të grave të arsimuara sot është mënyra si sintetizohet ajo që ka pasur vlerë dhe është e çmuar në traditat tona të lashta, me atë që është e mirë dhe e vlefshme në shoqërinë moderne. Jo gjithçka që është moderne është po kaq e mirë, dhe jo gjithçka që është e vjetër është ose e mirë ose e keqe. Duhet të vendosim, jo njëherë e mirë, por gati çdo javë, çdo muaj për të mirat dhe vlerat e vendit tonë, dhe se cilat janë disa nga gjërat e vjetra që mund të ruajmë për të pasuruar shoqërinë tonë. Për të qenë modernë, disa njerëz mendojnë se është një mënyrë e të veshuri apo një mënyrë e të foluri apo disa zakone apo tradita, por kjo nuk është ajo që fjala "modern" do të thotë. Ajo është një pjesë sipërfaqësore e modernizmit. 

Tani, që India të bëhet ajo që ne duam të bëhet, me një shoqëri moderne, të arsyeshme dhe një bazë të fortë në traditat tona të lashta dhe në tokën tonë, duhet të kemi një forum publik, me gra të reja të cilat nuk janë të kënaqura duke pranuar gjithçka që vjen nga çdo pjesë e botës, por janë të gatshme ta dëgjojnë atë, ta analizojnë dhe të vendosin nëse duhet pranuar apo duhet hedhur dhe ky është ai tip arsimimi që duam, i cili i aftëson të rinjtë të përshtaten me këtë botë gjithnjë e në rritje dhe të jenë në gjendje të kontribuojnë për të. 

Disa njerëz mendojnë se vetëm duke pasur punë të mira po bëjnë diçka të rëndësishme. Por ne të gjithë e dimë mirë se edhe makineria më komplekse do të ishte infektive nëse një kaçavidë e vogël nuk punon ashtu siç duhet të punojë dhe se ajo kaçavidë e vogël është po aq e rëndësishme sa dhe pjesa më e madhe. Po kështu ndodh edhe në jetën kombëtare. Nuk ka asnjë punë të vogël; nuk ka asnjë person të vogël. Gjithkush ka diçka për të bërë. Dhe nëse ai apo ajo e bën mirë, atëherë vendi do të shkojë në drejtimin e duhur. 
Kjo tregon se sa bukur është balancuar bota kur gjithkush ka diçka për të bërë. Gjithçka, qoftë e pisët apo e vogël ka një qëllim. 

_*Udhëheqësja e parë femër në Indi. Vritet më 31 tetor 1984 në Nju Delhi._

----------


## Davius

*Askush nuk shfajësohet në Shtëpinë e Bardhë*

Mbajtur më 30 prill 1973 -Richard M. Nixon*

Mirëmbrëma! Dua të flas me ju sonte nga zemra për një temë shqetësuese për çdo amerikan.

Në muajt e fundit, anëtarë të administratës sime dhe zyrtarë të Komitetit për rizgjedhjet e Presidentit, përfshirë dhe disa nga miqtë e mi më të ngushtë dhe ndihmësit më të besuar, janë akuzuar me përfshirjen në atë që quhet çështja Uatergeit. Këto përfshijnë akuza për aktivitet ilegal gjatë dhe para zgjedhjeve presidenciale të vitit 1972 dhe akuza se zyrtarë përgjegjës morën pjesë në përpjekjen për të mbuluar këtë aktivitet ilegal.

Rezultati i pashmangshëm i këtyre akuzave ka ngritur pyetje serioze për integritetin e vetë Shtëpisë së Bardhë. Sonte dua të merrem me këto pyetje. 
Qershorin e kaluar, ndërsa isha në Florida për disa ditë pushime pas vizitës sime në Moskë, mësova nga lajmet për grabitjen në Uotergeit. U trondita nga ky veprim pa kuptim dhe ilegal dhe u tmerrova kur mësova se punonjësit e Komitetit të rizgjedhjeve ishin mes fajtorëve. Menjëherë urdhërova një hetim nga autoritetet e qeverisë. Më 15 shtator, ashtu siç ju kujtohet, u dënuan shtatë të akuzuar në çështjen. 

Ndërsa hetimet vazhduan, unë i kërkova vazhdimisht atyre që kryenin hetimet nëse kishte arsye të besohej se anëtarë të administratës sime ishin përfshirë. Më siguruan shpesh se nuk kishte. Për shkak të kësaj sigurie, për shkak se i besoja raportimeve që merrja, për shkak se kisha besim tek personat prej të cilëve po i merrja, nuk i mora seriozisht historitë e shtypit, të cilat thonin se përfshiheshin dhe anëtarë të administratës sime apo zyrtarë të tjerë të komitetit të zgjedhjeve. 

Deri në mars të këtij viti kisha po të njëjtën bindje se mohimet ishin të vërteta dhe se akuzat e përfshirjes nga anëtarët e stafit të Shtëpisë së Bardhë ishin të rreme. Komentet që bëra gjatë kësaj periudhe dhe komentet e bëra nga zëdhënësja e shtypit në emrin tim, ishin të bazuara në informacionin e siguruar nga ne në kohën që bëmë këto komente. Megjithatë, atëherë më erdhi informacion i ri se kishte një mundësi që disa prej këtyre akuzave ishin të vërteta, dhe më sugjeronin se ishte bërë një përpjekje për të fshehur faktet, nga publiku, nga ju dhe unë. 

Si rezultat, më 21 mars, personalisht mora përgjegjësinë për koordinimin e hetimeve të reja intensive për këtë çështje dhe urdhërova personalisht kryerjen e hetimeve për të mbledhur të gjitha faktet dhe për të mi raportuar mua ato menjëherë, pikërisht në këtë zyrë.

Urdhërova përsëri që të gjithë personat e qeverisë dhe të Komitetit të rizgjedhjeve të bashkëvepronin plotësisht me FBI-në, me prokurorët dhe me jurinë e madhe. Gjithashtu urdhërova që kushdo që refuzonte të bashkëpunonte për të treguar të vërtetën do ti kërkohej të jepte dorëheqjen nga shërbimi në qeveri. Dhe me rregulla të përshtatur që do të ruanin ndarjen kushtetuese të pushteteve mes Kongresit dhe Presidencës, i drejtova anëtarët e stafit të Shtëpisë së Bardhë të dëshmonin në mënyrë vullnetare duke u betuar para komitetit të Senatit që po hetonte Uotergeitin. 
Isha i vendosur se duhet ti shkonim deri në fund kësaj çështjeje dhe se e vërteta duhet të dalë plotësisht, pavarësisht kush është i përfshirë. 
Në të njëjtën kohë, isha i vendosur të mos nxitohesha në veprime dhe të shmangia plotësisht nëse ishte e mundur, çdo veprim që kishte ndikim tek njerëzit e pafajshëm. Doja të isha i drejtë. Por e dija se në analizën përfundimtare, integriteti i kësaj zyre, besimi publik në integritetin e kësaj zyre, do të merrte prioritet mbi të gjitha konsideratat. 

Sot, në një nga vendimet më të rëndësishme të presidencës sime, pranova dorëheqjen e dy prej kolegëve të mi më të ngushtë në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, Bob Haldeman, John Ehrlichman, dy nga punonjësit më të mirë të shërbimit civil për të cilët jam krenar që i kam njohur. 

Dua të theksoj se në pranimin e kësaj dorëheqjeje, nuk dua të nënkuptoj se ata të dy janë të përfshirë dhe nuk dua të supozoj se edhe të tjerët janë përfshirë. Por në çështje të ndjeshme për ruajtjen e integritetit të procesit tonë demokratik, është thelbësore jo vetëm që standardet etike dhe ligjore të vëzhgohen, por gjithashtu dhe që publiku, ju, të keni besim të plotë se ato po vëzhgohen dhe po zbatohen nga persona në autoritet dhe veçanërisht nga Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ata ranë dakord me mua se kjo lëvizje ishte e nevojshme për të rifituar atë besim. 

Kur mendoj për këtë post, për atë që do të thotë, mendoj për të gjitha gjërat që dua të përmbush për këtë komb, për të gjitha gjërat që dua të përmbush për ju. Në prag të Krishtlindjes, gjatë torturës personale për bombardimet e reja të Vietnamit Verior, i cili pas 12 vitesh luftë më në fund ndihmoi ti sillte Amerikës paqe me nder, u ula par mesnatës. Shkrova disa prej synimeve të mia për mandatin tim të dytë si President. Më lejoni tju lexoj disa: 
Të bëj të mundur që fëmijët tanë dhe fëmijët e fëmijëve tanë, të jetojnë në një botë të paqme. 

Ta bëj këtë vend më shumë se kurrë një vend mundësish, mundësish të barabarta, mundësish të plota për çdo amerikan. 
Të siguroj punë për të gjithë ata që janë në gjendje të punojnë dhe ti ndihmoj me bujari ata që smund të punojnë. 
Të bëj në vend në të cilin të gjithë do të guxonin të ëndërronin, të jetojnë ëndrrat, jo me frikë, por me shpresë, krenarë për këtë komunitet, krenarë për atë që Amerika përfaqëson në vetvete dhe për botën. 
Këto janë synime të mëdha. Unë besoj se mundemi dhe duhet të punojmë për to. 

_*Presidenti i SHBA-së i zgjedhur më 1969._

----------


## Davius

*Kush janë viktimat e rrëmbimit?*

Mbajtur më 16 tetor, 1970 - Pierre Trudeau*

Po ju flas në një moment krize, kur burra të dhunshëm dhe fanatikë po përpiqen të shkatërrojnë unitetin dhe lirinë e Kanadasë. Një aspekt i kësaj krize është rreziku mbi jetët e dy burrave të pafajshëm. Këto janë çështje të rëndësishme dhe unë dua tju tregoj se çfarë po bën qeveria me këtë çështje. 
Ajo që ka ndodhur në Montreal gjatë dy javëve të kaluara nuk është pa precedent. Ka ndodhur kudo në botë në disa raste; mund të ndodhë kudo brenda Kanadasë. Por kanadezët gjithmonë kanë supozuar se sdo të ndodhë këtu, dhe si rezultat, jemi mjaft të tronditur që ndodhi. 
Supozimi ynë mund të ketë qenë naiv, por ishte i kuptueshëm; i kuptueshëm për shkak se demokracia lulëzon në Kanada; i kuptueshëm për shkak se individi gëzon liri në Kanada. 

Pa i kuptuar këto kushte, pjesërisht për shkak të tyre, tani është treguar nga disa persona të keqdrejtuar se sa e brishtë mund të jetë një shoqëri demokratike, nëse demokracia nuk është e përgatitur ta mbrojë veten, dhe se sa të cënueshëm ndaj shantazheve janë njerëzit tolerantë dhe të dhembshur. 
Qeveritë e Kanadasë dhe Kebekut kanë dëgjuar grupe revolucionare se kanë ndër mend të vrasin me gjakftohtësi dy burra të pafajshëm nëse nuk përmbushen kërkesat e tyre. Rrëmbyesit supozojnë se bëjnë atë që duan në mënyrë që të tërheqin vëmendjen e instancave të padrejtësisë shoqërore. Por unë i kërkoj atyre se vëmendjen e kujt po përpiqen të tërheqin? Të qeverisë së Kanadasë? Të qeverisë së Kebekut? Çdo qeveri në këtë vend është e vetëdijshme për ekzistencën e problemeve të thella dhe të rëndësishme. Dhe çdo qeveri me limitin e burimeve dhe aftësisë së saj është e angazhuar thellësisht në zgjidhjen e tyre. Por jo me rrëmbime dhe bombardime. Me shumë punë. Dhe nëse ekziston ndonjë dyshim për besimin e mirë apo aftësinë e qeverisë, ka parti opozitare gati dhe të vullnetshme të qeverisin. Me pak fjalë, në Kanada ekziston një mekanizëm efektiv për të ndryshuar qeveritë me mjete paqësore. Ai është vënë në punë nga votuesit gjithmonë. 
Kush janë viktimat e rrëmbimit? Për familjet e viktimave ata janë bashkëshortë dhe baballarë. Për rrëmbyesit identiteti i tyre është i parëndësishëm. Qëllimet e rrëmbyesve janë të na zënë për fyti ju dhe mua, apo ndoshta ndonjë fëmijë? Qëllimi i tyre është të shfrytëzojnë ndjenjat normale dhe njerëzore të kanadezëve dhe për ti përkulur këto ndjenja simpatie në instrumente për qëllimet e tyre të dhunshme revolucionare. 

Çfarë kërkojnë rrëmbyesit në shkëmbim të jetëve të këtyre burrave? Disa gjëra. E para, ata duan ta shprehin fyerjen e tyre në publik me supozimin se të gjithë personat që mendojnë ashtu siç duhet do të tregohen nga bota për të zgjidhur problemet e tyre me slogane dhe ofendime. 
Ata duan më shumë, ata duan që policia të ofrojë një qengj sakrifice, një person për të cilin ata supozojnë se ndihmoi në arrestimin e ligjshëm dhe dënimin e duhur të disa miqve të tjerë kriminelë. 
Ata gjithashtu duan para. Paratë e shpërblesës. 

Ata duan edhe më shumë. Ata kërkuan lirimin e 17 kriminelëve dhe hedhjen e akuzave për gjashtë burra të tjerë, të gjithë referohen si të burgosur politikë. Kush janë këta burra të cilët konsiderohen si patriotë dhe martirë? Më lejoni tjua përshkruaj. 

Tre janë vrasës të dënuar; pesë të tjerë janë burgosur për vrasje me paramendim; një është i dënuar me burg të përjetshëm pasi u shpall fajtor për disa akuza bombardimesh; një tjetër është dënuar, pasi ka kryer 17 grabitje me armë; dy janë liruar me kush një herë, por tani janë përsëri në burg dhe presin gjykimin për grabitje. 

Megjithatë, ne na kërkohet të besojmë se këto persona janë dënuar me të padrejtë, se janë burgosur si rezultat i opinioneve politike, dhe se e meritojnë të lirohen menjëherë, pa asnjë gjyq që ligji ta lejojë.
Përgjegjësia për të vendosur nëse duhet të lirohet një apo dy nga këta kriminelë është e qeverisë federale. Është përgjegjësi e qeverisë të bëjë shfajësime sipas ligjit. Nëse do tju ulnim presioneve të rrëmbyesve, që kërkojnë lirimin e të burgosurve, jo vetëm që do të ishte abdikim i përgjegjësisë, por do të çonte në një rritje të aktiviteteve terroriste në Kubek. Do të ishte një ftesë e hapur për terrorizimin dhe rrëmbimet në të gjithë vendin. Mund ta gjejmë veten përballë një serie kërkesash për çlirimin e kriminelëve nga burgu, nga bregdeti në bregdet, dhe pengjet mund të jenë anëtarë të pafajshëm të familjes suaj apo simes. 

_*Një nga udhëheqësit më popullorë në Kanada. Fjalimi është për rastin e krizës së tetorit, kur u grabit një diplomat dhe ministër kabineti._

----------


## Davius

*Këta ishin të gjithë burra të mirë*

Mbajtur më 10 prill, 1966 -Eamon de Valera

Pashkët që po sjellim nëpër mend janë Pashkët e 50 viteve më parë. Po kërkojmë të nderojmë ata burra të cilët në atë kohë dhanë apo rrezikuan jetën në mënyrë që Irlanda të jetë e lirë. Do të donim të nderonim, në veçanti, shtatë burra trima, me gjithë pengesat, morën vendimin të mbrojnë, edhe një herë, me armë të drejtën e kombit tonë për pavarësi. Ishte një vendim fatal, për të cilin tani mendojmë se ishte një nga më të guximshmit dhe largpamësit në historinë tonë. 

Këta ishin të gjithë burra të mirë, të ndërgjegjshëm për përgjegjësitë, dhe ishte vetëm bindja më e patundur, besimi më i plotë dhe dashuria për vendin, që i nxiti për veprimin e tyre. Sinqeriteti dhe bujaria, sakrifica e tyre dhe e të tjerëve, të cilët dhanë jetën në kryengritje të frymëzuar nga ringjallja kombëtare që pasoi. Perëndia i mirë ti mbajë në prezencën e Tij. 
Koha ka treguar se këta burra kanë qenë profetë. Ata parashikuan atë që pak mund të kishin parashikuar, dhe në largpamësinë e tyre dhe mprehtësinë e zemrave të popullit tonë, nën hirin e Perëndisë, ne i detyrohemi privilegjet që gëzojmë sot këtu. 

Vetëm liria politike nuk ishte qëllimi përfundimtar. Por ishte krijimi i kushteve për të ndërtuar gradualisht një komunitet në të cilën numri gjithnjë e në rritje i anëtarëve së tij, të çliruar nga presionet e kërkimit të nevojave ekonomike, do të ishin të lirë tia përkushtonin veten gjithnjë e më shumë për kultivimin e gjërave të mendjes dhe shpirtit, dhe kështu, të kemi lumturinë e një jete të plotë. Kështu që kombi ynë të bëhet përsëri, ashtu siç ishte në shekujt e kaluar, një qendër e madhe intelektuale dhe misionare, për të përparuar dhe për të ruajtur të vërtetat e Zbulesës së Shenjtë, si dhe frytet e njohuri më të pjekur laike. 

Nuk mund të nderojmë ashtu siç duhet burrat e 1916-tës, nëse nuk punojmë dhe përpiqemi për të krijuar Irlandën e dëshirës së tyre. Secili prej nesh duhet të bëjë pjesën e tij dhe edhe pse detyrat që kemi përpara janë të ndryshme nga ato pesëdhjetë vite më parë, sot mund të kemi, nëse jemi mjaft të përkushtuar dhe do të tregohemi të qëndrueshëm, një rizgjim kombëtar, i ngjashëm me atë që pasoi vitin 1916: mund ti bashkojmë njerëzit tanë së bashku si një familje, një komb vëllezërish, secili të punojë në harmoninë industriale, jo vetëm për veten e tij, por për të mirën e të gjithëve. Atëherë mund të marshojmë përpara me besimi për lartësimin e kombit tonë mes kombeve ndaj të cilëve burrat e 1916-ës u zotuan. 

Për realizimin e kësaj, gjuha jonë kombëtare ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm. Gjuha është karakteristika kryesore e një kombi, mishërimi i personalitetit të kombit dhe lidhja më e ngushtë mes njerëzve. Asnjë komb me një gjuhë të vetën nuk do ta braktiste atë. Populli i Danimarkës, Holandës, Norvegjisë, për shembull, mëson dhe di edhe një tjetër gjuhë, ashtu si dhe ne, natyrisht për hir të komunikimit me botën, tregtisë dhe për qëllime kulturore; por ata asnjëherë nuk do ta braktisnin gjuhën kombëtare, gjuhën e paraardhësve të tyre, gjuhën që mban të gjitha kujtimet e të kaluarës së tyre. Ata e dinë se pa të, ata do të zhyteshin në kozmopolitanizëm amorf, pa një të kaluar apo një të ardhme të dallueshme. Për të shmangur një fat të tillë, ne të kësaj gjenerate duhet të kujdesemi që gjuha jonë të jetojë. Ky do të ishte vendimi i burrave dhe grave të 1916-ës. A do të jetë vendimi i të rinjve të 1966-ës? 

_*Organizues i Kryengritjes së Pashkës, në Dublin, më 24 prill, 1916. I shpëtoi ekzekutimit, pasi kishte lindur në Amerikë. Kryeministër i Irlandës deri më 1948. U ribë kryeministër më 1951 dhe 1957, kur ishte 74 vjeç. Nga viti 1959-73 ishte President i Republikës së Irlandës._

----------


## Davius

*Ushtari i vjetër i një balade*

Fjalimi i lamtumirës në Kongres, Uashington, 19 prill, 1951 -Douglas MacArthur

Ju drejtohem pa zemërime dhe pa hidhërime në muzgun e jetës, por me një qëllim në mendje: t'i shërbej vendit tim. 

Edhe pse nuk isha konsultuar më parë me vendimin e Presidentit për të ndërhyrë në mbështetje të Republikës të Koresë, ai vendim nga një këndvështrim ushtarak ishte i arsyeshëm, pasi ne e sprapsëm pushtuesin dhe i ekzekutuam forcat e tij. Fitorja jonë ishte e kompletuar, dhe objektivat tona të arritshme, kur Kina e Kuqe ndërhyri me forca shumë më të mëdha në numër. 

Kjo krijoi një luftë tëre dhe një situatë krejt të re, një situatë jo të parashikuar kur forcat tona u sulën kundër forcave të pushtuesve të Koresë së Veriut; një situatë në të cilën duheshin marrë vendime të reja në sferën diplomatike, për të bërë ndryshime realiste të strategjisë ushtarake. 
Vendime të tilla nuk kanë qenë të disponueshme. 

Askush me mendje të kthjellët nuk do të këshillonte t'i dërgonim forcat tokësore në Kinën kontinentale, dhe diçka e tillë nuk ka qenë kurrë as ide, situata e re kërkonte urgjentisht një rishikim drastik të një plani strategjik nëse qëllimi ynë politik isht të mundnim këtë armik të ri, ashtu siç kemi mundur të vjetrin. 

Përveç nevojës ushtarake, për të neutralizuar mbrojtjen e shenjtë që armiku kishte në veri të Yalu, ndjeva se nevoja ushtarake në drejtimin e luftës ishte i nevojshëm: në fillim, intensifikimi i bllokadës ekonomike kundër Kinës; së dyti, imponimi i një bllokade detare kundër bregdetit kinez; së treti, heqja e kufizimeve të gjurmimeve detare për bregdetin e Kinës dhe Mançurisë; së katërti, heqja e kufizimeve të forcave të Republikës së Kinës për Formosën, me mbështetje logjike për të kontribuar në operacionet efektive kundër armikut të përbashkët. 

Meqë i kam mbështetur këto pikëpamje, të gjitha të hartuara me profesionalizëm për të mbështetur forcat tona në Kore dhe për t'i dhënë fund armiqësive pa vonesën më të vogël, gjithashtu dhe për të shpëtuar jetën e amerikanëve dhe të aleatëve, jam kritikuar ashpër, më shumë jashtë, me gjithë arsyetimin tim se nga një këndvështrim ushtarak pikëpamjet e mësipërme janë ndarë me çdo lider ushtarak në fushatën koreane, përfshirë dhe shefat e përbashkët të stafit. 

Kam kërkuar për përforcime, por më informuan se përforcimet nuk ishin të disponueshme. E bëra të qartë se nëse nuk më lejohej të shkatërroja bazat e armikut në veri të Yalu, nëse nuk më lejohej të përdorja forcat kineze me 600 mijë burra në Formosa, nëse nuk më lejohej të bllokoja bregun kinez për të parandaluar të kuqtë kinezë të përforcoheshin, pozicioni i komandës nga një pikëpamje ushtarake e pengonte fitoren. 

Janë bërë mjaft përpjekje për të shtrembëruar pozicioni tim. Është thënë se unë isha një shitës i luftës. Asgjë nuk është më larg së vërtetës. Unë e njoh luftën ashtu si shumë pak burra tani e njohin, dhe nuk ka gjë më të padurueshme. Unë kam përkrahur prej kohësh zhdukjen e saj, pasi shkatërrimi i saj për miqtë dhe armiqtë e ka bërë të panevojshme si mjet për të zgjidhur mosmarrëveshjet. 

Ka disa që, për arsye të ndryshme, do ta kënaqnin Kinën e Kuqe. Ata janë të verbër ndaj mësimeve të qarta të historisë, pasi historia na mëson duke vënë theks, se paqësimi lind një luftë të re dhe më gjakatare. 
I kam lënë bijtë tuaj duke luftuar në Kore. Ata janë përballur me të gjitha provat atje, dhe unë mund t'ju raportoj pa rezerva se ata janë të mrekullueshëm në çdo aspekt. 

Unë po i jap fund 52 viteve në shërbimin ushtarak. Kur hyja në ushtri, para fillimit të këtij shekulli, ndjeva plotësim të të gjitha shpresave dhe ëndrrave djaloshare. Bota është kthyer përmbys shumë herë që kur bëra premtimin në fushën e Uest Point, dhe shpresat dhe ëndrrat kanë avulluar që atëherë, por ende më kujtohet refreni i një prej baladave më popullore të asaj dite, e cila shpallte me krenari se ushtarët e vjetër kurrë nuk vdesin; ata thjesht meken. 
Dhe ashtu si ushtari i vjetër i asaj balade, tani jam pranë fundit të karrierës ushtarake dhe jam mekur, një ushtar i vjetër i cili u përpoq të bëjë detyrën e tij, ashtu siç Perëndia e ndriçoi ta shihte atë detyrë.
Mirupafshim.

_*Komandant i forcave të Kombeve të Bashkuara, të dërguara për të mbrojtur Korenë e Jugut._

----------


## Davius

*Do ta godas tapicierin Hitler*

Fjalim për Ushtrinë e Tretë, 5 qershor, 1944 - George S. Patton*

Jemi mbledhur këtu për tre arsye. Së pari, sepse jeni këtu për të mbrojtur shtëpitë tuaja dhe të dashurit tuaj. Së dyti, jeni këtu për respektin tuaj, sepse nuk doni të jetë dikush tjetër. Së treti, jeni këtu sepse jeni burra të vërtetë dhe burrave të vërtetë u pëlqen të luftojnë. Kur ju këtu, çdokush prej jush, ishit fëmijë, të gjithë admironit kampionin e mermerit, garuesin më të shpejtë, boksierin më të fortë, lojtarët e skuadrave më të mëdha, dhe të gjithë lojtarët e futbollit amerikan. Amerikanët e duan një fitimtar. Amerikanët nuk do ta tolerojnë një humbës. Amerikanët i përçmojnë frikacakët. 

Amerikanët luajnë për të fituar gjatë gjithë kohës. Nuk do ta vrisja mendjen fare për një njeri që humbi dhe qesh. Ja se pse amerikanët nuk kanë humbur asnjëherë dhe asnjëherë nuk do ta humbasin një luftë; sepse ideja e humbjes është e urryer për një amerikan. 

Nuk do të vdisni të gjithë. Vetëm dy për qind e juve që jeni këtu sot do të vdesin në një betejë të madhe. Nuk duhet të kini frikë nga vdekja. Vdekja, në kohë, i vjen të gjithë njerëzimit. Po, çdo burrë ka frikë në betejën e tij të parë. Nëse thotë se nuk ka, është gënjeshtar. Disa burra janë frikacakë, por luftojnë njësoj si trimat ose frikësohen edhe më shumë kur shohin se si luftojnë burrat që janë po aq frikacakë sa ata. 

Heroi i vërtetë është një burrë që lufton edhe pse është i frikësuar. Disa burra e kalojnë frikën e tyre në minutën e parë pasi hapin zjarr. Disa, e kalojnë orën e parë. Disave u duhen ditë. Por një burrë i vërtetë nuk do të lejojë që frika nga vdekja ta kalojë nderin e tij, ndjenjën e detyrës ndaj vendit të tij dhe forcën burrërore të lindur prej natyre. 

Beteja është gara më e rëndësishme në të cilin mund të përfshihet një njeri. Ajo nxjerr gjërat më të mira dhe heq ato të ulëtat. Mos harro se armiku është po kaq i frikësuar sa edhe ju, dhe ndoshta edhe më shumë. Ata nuk janë supermenë. 

Të gjithë heronjtë e vërtetë nuk janë luftëtarë të librave me histori. Çdo burrë në këtë ushtri luan një rol thelbësor. Mos u dorëzoni. Mos mendoni se puna juaj është e parëndësishme. Çdo burrë ka një punë për të bërë dhe duhet ta bëjë. Çdo burrë është një hallkë jetësore e zinxhirit të madh. Po sikur çdo shofer të vendosë se nuk i pëlqen rënkimi i plumbave mbi kokë, dhe të hidhet në kanal? Ai frikacaku mund të thotë: "Nuk do t'i marrë malli për mua, jam vetëm një person në një mijë". Po sikur të gjithë burrat të mendonin kështu? Ku do të ishim ne tani? Ku do të ishte vendi ynë, të dashurit tanë, shtëpinë tona, madje dhe bota? Jo, amerikanët nuk mendojnë kështu. Çdo burrë bën punën e tij. Çdo burrë i shërben tërësisë. Çdo departament, çdo njësi, është e rëndësishme në skemën e gjerë të kësaj lufte. 

Patjetër që duam të shkojmë në shtëpi. Duam ta përfundojmë këtë luftë. Mënyra më e shpejtë për t'i dhënë fund është t'i kapim ata bastardë që e nisën. Sa më shpejt të fshihen, aq më shpejt do të shkojmë në shtëpi. Rruga më e shkurtër është përmes Berlinit dhe Tokios. Dhe kur të shkojmë në Berlin, unë do ta godas personalisht atë tapicierin, Hitlerin. Njësoj sikur do të godisja një gjarpër. 

Vetëm diçka të madhe do të mund të thoni kur kjo luftë të ketë përfunduar dhe të jeni në shtëpi. Do të jini mirënjohës se njëzet vite më pas, kur të jeni ulur pranë oxhakut dhe nipërit në gjunjë dhe ata do t'ju pyesin se çfarë bëtë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, nuk duhet të kolliteni, të ndërroni pozicion dhe të thoni: "Gjyshi juaj nuk bëri asgjë në Luizianë". Jo, zotëri, do ta shihni drejt e në sy dhe do t'i thoni: "Bir, gjyshi juaj u bashkua me Ushtrinë e Tretë dhe me një maskara me emrin Georgie Patton! 

_*Udhëhoqi Ushtrinë e Tretë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore_

----------


## Davius

*Armiku dhe bomba mizore*

Mbajtur më gusht, 1945 - Perandori Hirohito

I drejtohem nënshtetasve tanë të mirë dhe besnikë. Pasi kemi menduar mirë e mirë drejtimet e përgjithshme të botës dhe kushtet aktuale të perandorisë sonë sot, kemi vendosur të bëjmë një marrëveshje të situatës së tanishme duke marrë një masë të jashtëzakonshme. 

I kemi urdhëruar qeverisë sonë ti komunikojmë qeverive të Shteteve të Bashkuara, Britanisë së Madhe, Kinës dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik se perandoria jonë i pranon kushtet e deklaratës së tyre të përbashkët. 

Në përpjekjen për prosperitet të përbashkët dhe lumturi për të gjitha kombet si dhe siguri për mirëqenien e subjekteve tona, kemi detyrën solemne që na është dorëzuar nga paraardhësit tanë perandorë, të cilët i mbajmë pranë në zemër.

Me të vërtetë, i deklaruam luftë Amerikës dhe Britanisë nga dëshira jonë e sinqertë për të siguruar ruajtjen e Japonisë dhe themelimin e Azisë Lindore. Nuk e bëmë nga mendimi për ti prekur sovranitetin kombeve të tjera apo për të nisur zgjerimin territorial. 

Por tani lufta ka zgjatur gati katër vjet. Përveç më të mirës që kanë bërë të gjithë, lufta fisnike e ushtrisë sonë dhe forcave detare, kujdesi dhe këmbëngulja e shërbëtorëve tanë të Shtetit dhe shërbimi i përkushtuar i 100 milionë njerëzve tanë, situata e luftës është në avantazhin e Japonisë, ndërsa drejtimet e përgjithshme të botës kanë kthyer kundër interesave të saj. 

Për më shumë, armiku ka filluar të përdorë një bombë të re dhe më gjakatare, fuqia e së cilës për të dëmtuar është e pallogaritshme, dhe mund ti marrë jetën jetëve të pafajshme. Nëse do ta vazhdojmë luftën, do të shkaktojmë shembjen dhe shuarjen e kombit japonez, por gjithashtu dhe në zhdukjen tërësore të qytetërimit njerëzor. 

Në një rast të tillë, si mund ti shpëtojmë me miliona nënshtetas, nëse nuk shlyejmë fajin para shpirtrave të shenjtë të paraardhësve perandorakë? Kjo është arsyeja pse kemi urdhëruar pranimin e kushteve të deklaratës së përbashkët të fuqive të mëdha. 

Nuk kemi si të mos ndiejmë ndjenjën më të thellë të keqardhjes për kombet aleate të Azisë Lindore, të cilët kanë bashkëpunuar vazhdimisht me perandorinë drejt emancipimit të Azisë Lindore. 

Mendimi i atyre oficerëve dhe burrave, si dhe atyre të tjerëve që kanë rënë në fushat e betejës, atyre që kanë vdekur në detyrë, apo i atyre që janë përballur me vdekjen e pashmangshme dhe i gjithë familjeve të tyre në fatkeqësi, më pikon në zemër ditë dhe natë. 

Mirëqenia e të plagosurve dhe të dëmtuarve të luftës dhe e atyre që kanë humbur shtëpitë dhe mjetet e jetesës, janë synimi i shqetësimit tonë. Mundimet dhe vuajtjet të cilave do tu nënshtrohet kombi ynë janë të mëdha. 
Jemi sinqerisht të vetëdijshëm për ndjenjat më të thella tuajat, nënshtetasve tanë. Megjithatë, në përputhje me urdhrat e kohës dhe fatit, kemi vendosur të shtrojmë rrugën e një paqeje të gjatë për të gjitha gjeneratat që do të vijnë duke duruar të padurueshmen dhe duke vuajtur barrën më të rëndë. Duke qenë në gjendje të ruajmë dhe të mbajmë strukturën e Shtetit Perandorak, ne jemi gjithmonë me ju, dhe mbështesin sinqeritetin dhe integritetin tuaj.

Ruajuni nga shpërthimet e emocioneve që mund të na sjellin ndërlikime të panevojshme, apo nga çdo zënkë vëllazërore që mund të krijojë konfuzion, tju ngatërrojë drejtimin apo të bëjë që të humbni besimin në botë. 
Lëreni gjithë kombin të vazhdojë nga një gjeneratë në tjetrën si një familje, i qëndrueshëm në besimin për pavdekshmërinë e tokës së tij të shenjtë, dhe i ndërgjegjshëm për barrën e rëndë të përgjegjësive, dhe rrugën e gjatë përpara tij. Bashkojeni forcën që keni për tia përkushtuar ndërtimit të së ardhmes. Kultivoni rrugën e drejtësisë, fisnikërisë së shpirtit, dhe punës me një vendosmëri që të nxisni lavdinë prej natyre të Shtetit Perandorak dhe të ruani hapin e progresit me botën.

_*Perandori i 124-t i Japonisë, kurorëzuar më 1926, shkeli traditën perandorake duke mbajtur fjalimin e dorëzimit të Japonisë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Ai ishte princi i parë që udhëtoi jashtë vendit kur vizitoi Evropën në 1921._

----------


## Davius

*India do të zgjojë jetën dhe lirinë*

Mbajtur më 14 gusht, 1947 - Jawaharlal Nehru

Shumë vite më parë kemi lënë një takim me fatin, dhe tani ka ardhur koha që ne të mbajmë premtimet tona, jo plotësisht apo në masën e tyre të plotë, por në substancë. Në mes të natës, kur bota të flejë, India do të zgjojë jetën dhe lirinë. Do të vijë momenti, i cili vjen rrallë në histori, kur ne të dalim nga e vjetra dhe të shkelim në rrugën e re, kur një epoke i vjen fundi, dhe kur shpirti i kombit, i shtypur prej kohësh, gjen mënyrën për tu shprehur. Është e duhur që në këtë moment solemn ne të mbajmë premtimin e përkushtimit në shërbim të Indisë dhe popullit të saj dhe edhe më shumë për kauzën e madhe të njerëzimit. 

Në agim të historisë India filloi kërkimin e pafund, dhe shekuj pa lënë gjurmë janë mbushur me përpjekjen dhe madhësinë e suksesit dhe dështimeve të saj. Përmes fatit të mirë dhe të keq në të njëjtën kohë, ajo kurrë nuk i ka larguar sytë nga ai qëllim dhe as nuk i ka harruar idealet të cilat i dhanë asaj forcë. Sot do ti japim fund një periudhe të pafat dhe India do ta zbulojë veten e saj sërish. Arritjet që do të festojmë sot janë një hap, hapja e një mundësie për triumfet dhe arritjet e mëdha që na presin. A jemi aq guximtarë dhe të zgjuar për të kapur mundësinë dhe për të pranuar sfidat e së ardhmes? 
Liria dhe pushteti sjellin përgjegjësi. Përgjegjësia do të bjerë mbi këtë Asamble, një trup sovran që përfaqëson sovranitetin e popullit të Indisë. Para lindjes së lirisë kemi duruar të gjitha dhimbjet e lindjes dhe zemrat tona janë rënduar me kujtimin e këtyre vuajtjeve. Disa prej këtyre dhimbjeve vazhdojnë edhe tani. Megjithatë, e kaluara ka marrë fund dhe është e ardhmja ajo që na thërret tani. 

E ardhmja nuk është e qetë dhe çlodhëse, por e mundimshme, në mënyrë që të përmbushim premtimet që kemi bërë kaq shpesh dhe të asaj që do të bëjmë sot. Shërbimi ndaj Indisë do të thotë shërbim ndaj milionave që vuajnë. Do të thotë fundi i varfërisë dhe injorancës dhe sëmundjeve dhe pabarazisë në mundësi. Ambicia e një burri të madh të gjeneratës sonë ka qenë të fshijë çdo lot nga sytë tanë. Kjo mund të jetë e pamundur për ne, por për sa kohë që ka lot dhe vuajtje, nuk do të mund ta përfundojmë punën tonë. 

Kështu na duhet të punojmë dhe të lodhemi, dhe të punojmë shumë, të bëjmë realitet ëndrrat tona. Këto ëndrra janë për Indinë, por ato janë njëkohësisht edhe për botën, sepse të gjitha kombet dhe njerëzit janë lidhur së bashku sot dhe nuk mund ta imagjinojnë jetën të ndarë. Thuhet se paqja është e padukshme; po kështu edhe liria, po kështu edhe prosperiteti sot; gjithashtu edhe shkatërrimi në këtë botë të vetme, e cila nuk pranon të ndahet në fragmente të izoluara. 

Për popullin e Indisë, përfaqësuesit e së cilës jemi ne, do të bëjmë një apel për tu bashkuar me ne me besim dhe siguri në këtë aventurë të madhe. Nuk ka vend për kritika të parëndësishme dhe shkatërruese, për mosdashje apo për tia hedhur fajin të tjerëve. Duhet të ndërtojmë një shtëpi fisnike, një Indi të lirë ku të rriten gjithë fëmijët e saj. 

_*Kryeministër i Indisë për 17 vite (15 gusht 1947 - 27 maj 1964)._

----------


## Davius

*Një nevojë organike*

Mbajtur më 2 nëntor, 1945 - Robert Oppenheimer*

Do të më pëlqente të flisja sonte si një shkencëtar, dhe të paktën si një luftëtar mik për gjendjen e vështirë në të cilën ndodhemi. Duke marrë në konsideratë se si është situata e shkencës, mund të na hyjë në punë të mendojmë pak për atë që të tjerët kanë thënë dhe për motivet e tyre. Në radhë të parë ishte shqetësimi se armiku ynë mund ti ndërtojë këto armë para nesh, dhe ndjenja, të paktën në ditët e para, ndjenja e fortë se pa armët bërthamore mund të jetë e vështirë, mund të jetë e pamundur, mund të kemi një rrugë të gjatë përpara para se të fillojmë rrugën. Këto gjëra na lodhën paksa, pasi u bë e qartë se lufta do të fitohej në çdo rast. Disa njerëz, besoj unë, janë motivuar nga kurioziteti dhe me të drejtë; dhe disa nga një ndjenjë aventure, dhe me të drejtë. Të tjerë kishin argumente më politike dhe thonë: Ne e dimë se armët bërthamore janë të mundura në parim, dhe nuk është e drejtë se kërcënimi i mundësisë së tyre të parealizuar duhet të bjerë mbi botën. 

Është e drejtë që bota të dijë se çfarë mund të bëhet në fushën e tyre dhe të merret me të. Ekzistonte gjithashtu ndjenja se me siguri nuk kishte vend në botë ku ndërtimi i bombave bërthamore të shërbente për mirë, dhe një shans sa më të vogël për të sjellë shkatërrime, se sa brenda Shteteve të Bashkuara. Unë besoj se këto gjëra që njerëzit kanë thënë janë të vërteta, dhe besoj se i kam ditur gjithmonë. Por arsyeja pse e kemi vazhduar këtë unë është se është një nevojë organike. Nëse je një shkencëtar beson se është mirë të kuptosh se si funksionojnë këto gjëra; se është mirë të kuptosh se cili është realiteti; se është mirë ti japësh njerëzimit pushtetin më të madh, të kontrollojë botën dhe të merret me informacionin dhe vlerat e saj. Është e pamundur të jesh një shkencëtar nëse nuk beson se është mirë të mësosh. Nuk ka vlerë të jesh një shkencëtar, dhe nuk është e mundur, nëse nuk mendon se është ndarja e njohurisë është vlera më e lartë, ta ndash me këdo që është i interesuar. 

Nuk është e mundur të jesh një shkencëtar nëse nuk beson se njohuria e botës, dhe pushteti që të jep, është diçka që ka vlerë për njerëzimin, dhe se ne po e përdorim atë për të ndihmuar në përhapjen e njohurisë, dhe se jemi të gatshëm të pranojmë pasojat. Është e vërtetë të themi se armët bërthamore janë një rrezik për këdo në botë, dhe në këtë kuptim, një problem i përbashkët, ashtu siç ishte për Aleatët ndërsa mundën nazistët. Mendoj se në mënyrë për tu marrë me këtë problem duhet të kemi një sens të përgjegjësisë së komunitetit. Nuk mendoj se dikush mendon se njerëzit do të kontribuojnë në zgjidhjen e problemit nëse nuk janë të vetëdijshëm për aftësinë për të marrë pjesë në zgjidhjen e problemit. Besoj se është një fushë në të cilën zbatimi i një përgjegjësie të tillë të përbashkët ka disa avantazhe. Është një fushë e re, në të cilin risija dhe karakteristikat speciale të operacioneve teknike duhet të na aftësojnë të themelojmë një komunitet interesi, i cili mund të konsiderohet si një fabrikë pilot për një tip të ri të bashkëpunimit ndërkombëtar. Ne nuk jemi vetëm shkencëtarë, por jemi dhe burra. Nuk mund ta harrojmë se varemi nga shokët tanë luftëtarë. Këto janë lidhjet më të forta në botë, më të forta se ato që na lidhin me njëri-tjetrin, këto janë lidhjet më të thella, që na lidhin me shokët tanë. 

_*Fizikan. Drejtoi laboratorin amerikan që ndërtoi bombën bërthamore._

----------


## Davius

*Zoti Gorbaçov, shembeni këtë mur!* 

Mbajtur më 12 qershor 1987 - Ronald Reagan*

Njëzet e katër vite më parë, Presidenti John F. Kennedy vizitoi Berlinin, u foli njerëzve të këtij qyteti dhe botës në Bashki. Që nga ajo ditë edhe dy presidentë të tjerë kanë ardhur në Berlin. Dhe sot, personalisht, po bëj vizitën e dytë në qytetin tuaj. 

Ne vijmë në Berlin, ne presidentët amerikanë, për shkak se është detyra jonë të flasim, në këtë vend lirie. Por duhet të rrëfej, tërhiqemi këtu nga gjëra të tjera gjithashtu: Nga ndjenja e historisë në këtë qytet, më shumë se 500 vjet i vjetër se kombi ynë; nga bukuria e Grunewald dhe Tiergarten; po më shumë, nga kuraja dhe vendosmëria juaj. Ndoshta kompozitori Paul Lincke kuptoi diçka për presidentët amerikanë. Ashtu si shumë presidentë para meje, unë vij këtu sot për shkak se kudo që shkoj, çfarëdo që të bëj, Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin, kam ende një valixhe në Berlin. 

Mbledhja jonë këtu po transmetohet në të gjithë Evropën Perëndimore dhe Amerikën Veriore. E kuptoj se kjo po shihet dhe po dëgjohet edhe në Lindje. Për të gjithë ata që po na dëgjojnë në të gjithë Evropën Lindore, kam një fjalë të veçantë: Edhe pse nuk mund të jem me ju, ju drejtohem me fjalët e mia juve ashtu si dhe këtyre që janë këtu. Sepse bashkohem me ju, ashtu siç bashkohem me bashkëkombësit në Perëndim me këtë besim të patundur: Es gibt nur ein Berlin, ka vetëm një Berlin. 

Prapa meje qëndron një mur që rrethon sektorët e lirë të këtij qyteti, pjesë e një sistemi të gjerë pengesash që ndajnë të gjithë kontinentin e Evropës. Nga Baltiku, jugu, ato pengesa presin Gjermaninë me një rrjetë telash me gjemba, beton, tufa qensh dhe kulla rojesh. Më në jug, ato mund të mos jenë të dukshme, as muri nuk duket. Por atje ka roje të armatosur dhe pika kontrolli po njësoj, ka kufizime për të drejtën për të udhëtuar, një instrument që i imponohet burrave dhe grave të zakonshme, vullnet i një shteti totalitar. Megjithatë, këtu në Berlin duket më mirë muri; këtu ku pret në mes qytetin, ku fotot dhe ekrani i televizionit ka fiksuar këtë ndarje brutale të një kontinenti në mendjen e botës. Qëndroj para portës Brandenburg. Çdo njeri është një gjerman, i ndarë nga bashkëkombësi i tij. Çdo njeri është një berlinez, i detyruar të shohë një njollë.

Presidenti Von Weizsacker ka thënë: Çështja gjermane është e hapur për sa kohë që porta Brandenburg është e mbyllur. Sot unë them: Për sa kohë që porta është e mbyllur, për sa kohë që kjo njollë prej muri lejohet të qëndrojë, nuk është vetëm çështja gjermane ajo që qëndron hapur, por çështja e lirisë e të gjithë njerëzimit. Por nuk vij këtu të ankohem. Pasi gjej në Berlin një mesazh shprese, madje dhe në hijen e këtij muri, një mesazh triumfi. 
Aty ku katër dekada më parë kishte mbeturina, sot në Berlinin Perëndimor janë industritë më të mëdha të çdo qyteti në Gjermani, blloqe të zëna me zyra, shtëpi dhe apartamente të bukura,rrugë krenare dhe parqe të gjera. Aty ku dukej se kultura e një qyteti ishte shkatërruar, sot kemi dy universitete të mëdha, orkestra dhe opera, teatro të panumërta dhe muze. Aty ku kishte nevojë, sot ka bollëk, ushqim, veshje, automobila, të mirat e mrekullueshme të Kudamm. Nga shkatërrimi, nga rrënojat, ju berlinezët keni ndërtuar në liri një qytet që edhe një herë renditet si një nga më të mëdhenjtë mbi tokë. Sovjetikët mund të kenë pasur plane të tjera. Por miqtë e mi, ishin disa gjëra që sovjetikët nuk i kishin marrë parasysh, Berliner Herz, Berliner Humor, ja, und Berliner Schnauze, zemrën e berlinezit, humorin e berlinezit, po, dhe schnauze-n e berlinezit. 

Në vitin 1950, Krushovi paralajmëroi: Ne do tju varrosim. Por sot në Perëndim, ne shohim një botë të lirë që ka arritur një nivel prosperiteti dhe mirëqenieje të paparë në të gjithë historinë njerëzore. Në botën komuniste, ne shohim dështim, pengesa teknologjike, standarde në rënie të shëndeti, madje duan dhe gjërat më themelore, kanë pak ushqim. Madje sot, Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk mund të ushqejë veten. Pas këtyre katër dekadave, qëndron e gjithë bota para një konkluzioni të dukshëm: Liria çon në prosperitet. Liria zëvendëson urrejtjet e lashta mes kombeve me paqe. Liria është fitorja. 
Dhe tani vetë sovjetikët mund ta kuptojnë, në një mënyrë të kufizuar, rëndësinë e lirisë. Dëgjojmë shumë nga Moska për një politikë të re reformash dhe hapjeje. Disa të burgosur politikë mund të jenë liruar. Lajmet e huaja nuk janë më të ndaluara. Disa sipërmarrje ekonomike janë lejuar të veprojnë me më shumë liri nga kontrolli i shtetit. 

Mos janë të gjitha këto fillimi i ndryshimeve të thella në shtetin sovjetik? Apo janë gjeste qëllimi i së cilave është të rrisë shpresat e rreme të Perëndimit, apo të forcojë sistemin sovjetik pa e ndryshuar atë? Ne i mirëpresim ndryshimet dhe hapjen, pasi besojmë se liria dhe siguria shkojnë së bashku, se përparimi i lirisë njerëzore vetëm mund të forcojë kauzën e paqes botërore. Kjo është një shenjë që për sovjetikët do të ishte e pagabueshme, që do të përparojë gramatikisht kauzën e lirisë dhe paqes. 

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm Gorbaçov, nëse kërkoni paqe, nëse kërkoni prosperitet për Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe Evropën Lindore, nëse kërkoni liberalizim: Ejani në këtë portë! Zoti Gorbaçov, hapeni këtë portë! Zoti Gorbaçov, shembeni këtë mur! 

Gjatë këtyre katër dekadave, ashtu siç thashë, ju berlinezët keni ndërtuar një qytet të madh. E keni bërë këtë me gjithë kërcënimet, përpjekjet e sovjetikëve për tju imponuar shenjën e Lindjes, bllokadën. Sot qyteti lulëzon me gjithë sfidat që prezenca e këtij muri paraqet. Çfarë ju mban ju këtu? Ka shumë për të dhënë për qëndresën tuaj, për kurajën e patundur. Por unë besoj se ka diçka më të thellë, diçka që përfshin të gjithë pamjen dhe ndjenjat e Berlinit në tërësi, jo një ndjenjë të thjeshtë. Askush nuk do të jetonte një kohë të gjatë në Berlin pa u liruar nga iluzionet. Ekziston diçka që ka parë vështirësitë në Berlin dhe ka zgjedhur ti pranojë, që vazhdon të ndërtojë këtë qytet të mirë dhe krenar në kontrast me prezencën totalitare që na rrethon, që refuzon të çlirojë energjitë njerëzore apo aspiratat. Diçka që ju flet me një zë të fortë pohimi, që i thotë po këtij qyteti, po së ardhmes, po lirisë. Me një fjalë, do të thoja se ajo që ju mban këtu në Berlin është dashuria, dashuria e thellë dhe e gjallë. 
Faleminderit dhe Zoti ju bekoftë të gjithëve! 

_* Presidenti i 40-të i SHBA-së nga 1981-1988._

----------


## Davius

*Liria e zgjedhjes është parim universal*

Për Kombet e Bashkuara, Nju Jork, 7 dhjetor 1988 - Mikhail Gorbachev*

Liria e zgjedhjes është një parim universal ndaj të cilit nuk ka përjashtime. Nuk kemi arritur në konkluzionin e pandryshueshmërisë së këtij parimi thjesht përmes motiveve të mira. E kemi kuptuar përmes një analize të pjesshme të procesit objektiv të kohës sonë. 

Vendi ynë po pëson një rritje të shpejtë revolucionarësh. Procesi i rikonstruksionit po e shton hapin. Nën distinktivin e demokratizimit, ristrukturimi tani ka pushtuar politikën, jetën ekonomike e shpirtërore dhe ideologjinë. Kemi shpalosur një reformë ekonomike radikale, kemi mbledhur eksperiencë, dhe që nga viti i ri do ta transferojmë të gjithë ekonominë kombëtare drejt formave të reja dhe metodave novatore të punës. Për më shumë, kjo do të thotë një riorganizim të marrëdhënieve të prodhimit dhe perceptimi i potencialit të pafund të pronës socialiste. 

Jemi më shumë se besimplotë. Kemi një teori, politikë dhe forcën avangardë të ristrukturimit të një partie e cila po ristrukturon veten në përputhje me detyrat e reja dhe ndryshimet radikale të shoqërisë. Dhe gjëja më e rëndësishme: të gjithë njerëzit dhe të gjitha gjeneratat e qytetarëve në vendin tonë të madh janë në favor të ristrukturimit. 

Sot mund t'ju informoj për gjërat e mëposhtme. Bashkimi sovjetik ka marrë vendimin të zvogëlojë forcat e armatosura. Gjatë dy viteve të ardhshme, forca e tyre numerike do të zvogëlohet me 500 mijë persona, dhe volumi i ushtrisë konvencionale do të ulet në mënyrë të ndjeshme. Këto zvogëlime do të bëhen në një bazë të njëanshme, pa pasur lidhje me negociatat e mandatit të takimit të Vjenës. Në përputhje me aleatët tanë të Paktit të Varshavës, kemi marrë vendimin të tërheqim gjashtë divizione nga GDR-ja, Çekosllovakia dhe Hungaria, dhe t'i shpërndajmë ato në vitin 1991. 

Formacionet dhe njësitë e sulmit dhe një numër të tjerash, përfshirë dhe forcat e kalimit të lumit, së bashku me armatimet dhe pajisjet e luftës, do të tërhiqen gjithashtu nga grupet e forcave sovjetike të vendosura në këto vende. Forcat sovjetike të vendosura në këto vende, do të shkurtohen me 50 mijë persona dhe ushtritë e tyre me 5 mijë tanke. Të gjitha divizionet e mbetura sovjetike në territorin e aleatëve tanë do të riorganizohen. Ata do të kenë një strukturë të ndryshme nga ajo e sotmja, e cila do të jetë mbrojtëse, pas heqjes së në një numri të madh tankesh. 

Së fundmi, duke qenë se jam në tokën amerikane, por gjithashtu dhe për arsye të tjera të kuptueshme, nuk kam si të mos përmend temën e marrëdhënieve tona me këtë vend të madh. Marrëdhëniet mes Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës vërtiten prej më shumë se 5 dekadash e gjysmë. Bota ka ndryshuar, po kështu dhe natyra, roli dhe vendi i këtyre marrëdhënieve në politikën botërore. Për shumë kohë ato ishin ndërtuar nën pengesën e përballjes, dhe ndonjëherë armiqësish, ose të hapura ose të fshehura. Por gjatë viteve të kaluara, në të gjithë botën, njerëzit kanë psherëtirë me lehtësim, falë ndryshimeve për më mirë në substancën dhe atmosferën e marrëdhënieve mes Moskës dhe Uashingtonit. 
Askush s'ka ndër mend ta nënvleftësojë natyrën serioze të mosmarrëveshjeve dhe vështirësitë e problemeve që nuk janë zgjidhur ende. Megjithatë, jemi diplomuar nga shkolla fillore e udhëzimit për të arsyetuar dhe jemi në kërkim të zgjidhjeve në interesin tonë për përbashkët. Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë krijuar arsenalët më të mëdhenj bërthamorë, por pasi kemi pranuar me objektivitet përgjegjësinë e tyre, ato ishin në gjendje të përfundonin marrëveshjen e zvogëlimit dhe shkatërrimit fizik të një sasie të këtyre armëve, të cilat kërcënojnë shtetet e tyre dhe këdo tjetër. 
Të dyja palët posedojnë sekretet më të mëdha dhe më të rafinuara ushtarake. Por ishin ato që kanë hedhur bazat e zhvillimit të një sistemi të ndërsjellë verifikimi në lidhje me shkatërrimin, kufizimin dhe ndalimin e prodhimit të armaturave. Ne e vlerësojmë këtë. 

Po e përfundoj fjalimin tim tek Kombet e Bashkuara me të njëjtën ndjenjë me të cilën e fillova: një ndjenjë përgjegjësie ndaj popullit tim dhe komunitetit botëror. Po takohemi në këtë fundvit, i cili ka qenë kaq i rëndësishëm për Kombet e Bashkuara, dhe jemi në prag të një viti nga i cili ne presim kaq shumë. Dikush do të donte të besonte se përpjekjet tona të bashkuara për t'i dhënë fund një epoke luftërash, përballjesh dhe konfliktesh krahinore, sulmet kundër natyrës, urie dhe varfërie terrori, si dhe terrorizëm politik, do të krahasohen me shpresat tona. Ky është qëllimi ynë i përbashkët, dhe vetëm duke vepruar së bashku ne mund ta arrijmë atë. Faleminderit. 

_*Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Partisë Komuniste Sovjetike (1985-91) dhe Presidenti i Bashkimit Sovjetik nga 1988 deri në 1991._

----------


## Davius

*Mjedis i ndotur moralisht*

_Mbajtur më 1 janar 1990 - Vaclav Havel*_

Jetojmë në një mjedis të ndotur moralisht. E ndotëm moralin duke thënë diçka të ndryshme nga ajo që mendonim. Mësuam të mos i besonim asgjëje, të shpërfillnim njëri-tjetrin, të kujdeseshim vetëm për veten tonë. Koncepte të tilla si dashuria, miqësia, dhembshuria, përulësia apo falja e humbën thellësinë dhe dimensionin e tyre, dhe për shumë prej nesh ato përfaqësonin vetëm veçanti psikologjike, apo i ngjanin përshëndetjeve që e kishin humbur rrugën që nga kohët e lashta, paksa qesharake në epokën e kompjuterëve dhe anijeve hapësinore. Vetëm pak prej nesh ishin në gjendje të bërtisnin me të madhe pushtetet nuk duhet të kishin kaq pushtet, dhe se ajo fermë e veçantë, që prodhon ushqim ekologjikisht të pastër dhe cilësor vetëm për ata, duhet ta dërgojë ushqimin në shkolla, jetimore dhe spitale, nëse nuk mund të prodhohej për të gjithë. Regjimi i mëparshëm, i armatosur me ideologjinë arrogante dhe të patolerueshme, e zvogëloi njeriun duke e bërë një forcë dhe mjet prodhimi. Duke bërë këtë, sulmoi substancën dhe marrëdhënien e ndërsjellë. Uli njerëzit me dhunti dhe autonomi, të cilët punonin me mjeshtri në vendin e tyre, dhe i thërrmoi në makinën e zhurmshme e gjigande, kuptimi i së cilës nuk ishte i qartë për askënd. Nuk mund të bëjë më shumë se sa ta lodhë dalëngadalë veten. 

Kur flas për ndotjen e atmosferës morale, nuk flas vetëm për zotërinjtë që hanë perime organike dhe nuk hedhin sytë poshtë nga dritaret e aeroplanëve. Po flas për të gjithë ne. Jemi mësuar të gjithë me sistemin totalitar dhe e kemi pranuar atë si një fakt i pandryshueshëm dhe kemi ndihmuar në përjetimin e tij. Me fjalë të tjera, të gjithë jemi, edhe pse në masa të ndryshme, përgjegjës për operacionin e makinerisë totalitare; askush prej nesh nuk është një viktimë e thjeshtë: jemi njëkohësisht edhe krijuesit e tij. 
Përse e them këtë? Do të ishte e paarsyeshme të kuptoje ligjshmërinë e trishtë të dyzet viteve të fundit si diçka të huaj, të cilën na e la trashëgim një kushëri i largët. Përkundrazi, duhet ta pranojmë këtë trashëgimi si një mëkat kundër vetes sonë. Nëse e pranojmë si të tillë, do të kuptojmë se është në dorën tonë, dhe vetëm në dorën tonë, të bëjmë diçka për të. Nuk mund tua vëmë fajin sunduesve të mëparshëm për gjithçka, jo vetëm sepse do të ishte e pavërtetë, por gjithashtu do të zbehte detyrën me të cilën përballemi sot, pra, detyrimin për të vepruar me pavarësi, në liri, në logjikë dhe me shpejtësi. Le të mos gabojmë: qeveria më e mirë në botë, Parlamenti më i mirë dhe Presidenti më i mirë, nuk mund të bëjnë shumë vetëm me veten e tyre. Do të ishte gjithashtu gabim të prisje një ilaç të menjëhershëm vetëm prej tyre. Liria dhe demokracia përfshijnë pjesëmarrjen dhe përgjegjësi nga të gjithë. 

Nëse e kuptojmë këtë, atëherë e gjithë frika se demokracia e Çekosllovakisë së re do të zhduket. Nëse e kuptojmë këtë, shpresa do të kthehet në zemrat tona. 

Në konkluzion, do të doja të thoja se dua të jem një President që flet pak dhe bën shumë. Dua të jem një President i cili jo vetëm që do të shohë jashtë dritareve të avionit, por i cili, do të jetë i pranishëm mes popullit të tij dhe do ti dëgjojë ata. 

Ju mund të pyesni se çfarë republike ëndërroj unë. Më lejoni të përgjigjem: Unë ëndërroj një republikë të pavarur, të lirë dhe demokratike, një ekonomi të begatë dhe shoqëri të drejtë, me pak fjalë, një republikë humane e cila i shërben individit dhe shpreson se edhe individi do ti shërbejë. Për një republikë me njerëz të harmonishëm, pasi përndryshe do të ishte e pamundur të zgjidhnim problemet tona, njerëzore, ekonomike, ekologjike, sociale dhe politike. 

Më i njohuri nga pararendësit e mi e hapi fjalimin e parë me një citim nga Comenius-i çek. Më lejoni ta përmbledh fjalimin tim të parë me parafrazimin tim të të njëjtit pohim: 
Popull, qeveria juaj është kthyer nga ju! 

_* Pas ndarjes së Çekosllovakisë në Republikën e Sllovakisë dhe Republikën e Çekisë, ai zgjidhet Presidenti i parë i Republikës çeke në vitin 1993._

----------


## Davius

*Është koha për negociata*

_Mbajtur më 2 shkurt 1990 - Frederik W. de Klerk_

Zoti folës, anëtarë të Parlamentit! Zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të 6 shtatorit 1989, e vunë vendin tonë në rrugën e ndryshimeve drastike. Si rrugë e nëndheshme është ndërgjegjësimi i një numri të madh afrikanësh, se vetëm një arsyetim mes liderëve përfaqësues të të gjithë popullsisë do të mund të na sigurojë paqen afatgjatë. 

Alternativa është dhunë gjithnjë e më e madhe, tension dhe konflikt. Kjo është e papranueshme dhe në interesin e askujt. Mirëqenia e këtij vendi është e lidhur pa dyshim me aftësinë e udhëheqësve për të pranuar njëri-tjetrin. Askush smund ti shpëtojë të vërtetës së thjeshtë. 

Vendi ynë dhe të gjithë njerëzit e tij janë ngatërruar në konflikt, tension dhe luftë të dhunshme për dekada. Është koha që ne të shkëputemi nga cikli i dhunës dhe të çajmë drejt paqes dhe ribashkimit. Shumica e heshtur ka një dëshirë të zjarrtë për këtë. Të rinjtë e meritojnë këtë. 

Me hapat që qeveria ka marrë, ka treguar besim të mirë dhe tavolina është shtruar që udhëheqësit praktikë të fillojnë të flasin për një qeverisje të re, për të arritur në një arsyetim me anë të një diskutimi. 

Agjenda është e hapur dhe qëllimi i përgjithshëm për të cilin ne po aspirojmë duhet të jetë i pranueshëm për të gjithë afrikano-jugorët. 

Mes të tjerave, këto qëllime përfshijnë një kushtetutë të re demokratike, privilegje universale, jodominim, barazi para një gjykate të pavarur, mbrojtje e minoriteteve, si dhe të drejta e individit: liri besimi, një ekonomi të arsyeshme të bazuar në parime të provuara ekonomike dhe sipërmarrje private, programe dinamike me qëllim arsim sa më të mirë, shërbime shëndetësore, strehim dhe kushte sociale për të gjithë. 

Në lidhje me këtë, zoti Nelson Mandela do të luajë një rol të rëndësishëm. Qeveria ka theksuar se ai ka deklaruar se është i vullnetshëm të bëj një kontribut konstruktiv të procesit politik në Afrikën e Jugut. 
Doja ta shprehja hapur se qeveria ka vendosur ta lirojë zotin Mandela pa kushte. Kam marrë vendimin ta çoj këtë çështje deri në fund pa u vonuar. Qeveria do të marrë vendimin sa më shpejt për datën e lirimit të tij. 
Për fat të keq, do të duhet pak kohë. 

Do të kalojë pak kohë, normalisht, para se të merret vendimi për lirim, për shkak të kërkesave administrative dhe logjike. Në rastin e zotit Mandela, ka faktorë të tjerë që pengojnë të dalë menjëherë. Ai nuk ka qenë një i burgosur i zakonshëm. Për shkak të këtij fakti, rasti i tij kërkon një maturi. 
Njoftimet e ditës së sotme në veçanti, prekin thelbin e udhëheqësve me ngjyrë, gjithashtu zotin Mandela, ata kanë mbrojtur gjatë viteve parimet e tyre duke iu nënshtruar dhunës. Ka pasur supozime se qeveria nuk ka dashur të flasë për të dhe ata janë privuar nga e drejta e aktivitetit normal politik të organizatave të tyre. 

Për këtë arsye, e përsëris ftesën time më fort se kurrë. Ecni përmes derës së hapur, zini vend në tavolinën e negociatave së bashku me qeverinë dhe liderë të tjerë, të cilët kanë pushtet brenda dhe jashtë Parlamentit. Pikëpamjet politike të kujtdo do të testohen kundrejt realizimit të tyre, punës dhe drejtësisë së tyre. Koha e negociatave ka mbërritur. 

_*President i Republikës së Afrikës së Jugut në vitin 1989._

----------


## Davius

*Njerëz të mëdhenj, komb i madh*

Drejtuar kombit, 11 shtator 2001 - George W. Bush

Mirëmbrëma. Sot, qytetarë të dashur, mënyra e jetesës, liria jonë u sulmua në një seri aktesh të qëllimshme terroriste. Viktimat ishin në avionë ose në zyra: sekretare, burra dhe gra biznesmenë, punëtorë ushtarakë dhe federalë, nëna dhe baballarë, miq dhe fqinjë. Me mijëra jetë papritur morën fund nga akte djallëzore dhe të neveritshme. Pamja e aeroplanëve që përplaseshin me ndërtesat, zjarri që përhapej, ndërtesat gjigande që rrëzoheshin, na kanë mbushur me mosbesim, trishtim dhe një zemërim të panënshtruar. Këto akte vrasjesh masive kishin qëllim të frikësonin kombin tonë dhe ta çonin drejt kaosit dhe tërheqjes. Por ato dështuan. Vendi ynë është i fortë. 

Njerëz të mëdhenj janë zhvendosur të mbrojnë një komb të madh. Sulmet terroriste mund të lëkundin bazat e ndërtesave tona të mëdha, por nuk mund ta prekin themelin e Amerikës. Amerika ishte shënjestra e sulmit për shkak se ne jemi feneri më i shndritshëm për liri dhe mundësi në botë. Askush s'mund ta pengojë dritën të shndrisë. Sot, kombi ynë pa djallin, më të keqin e natyrës njerëzore, por ne iu përgjigjëm me më të mirën e Amerikës. Me guximin e punëtorëve të shpëtimit, me kujdesen e të huajve dhe fqinjëve, të cilët erdhën për të dhënë gjak dhe ndihmuan si të mundnin. 

Menjëherë pas sulmit, urdhërova planet e urgjencës së qeverisë sonë. Ushtria jonë është e fuqishme dhe e përgatitur. Skuadrat e emergjencës po punojnë në Nju Jork dhe Uashington D.C. për t'i ardhur në ndihmë skuadrave vendore të shpëtimit. Prioriteti ynë është të ndihmojmë ata që janë lënduar, dhe të marrim çdo masë paraprake për të mbrojtur qytetarët tanë në shtëpi dhe në të gjithë botën nga sulme të tjera. Funksioni i qeverisë sonë do të vazhdojë pa ndërprerje. Agjencitë federale në Uashington që u boshatisën sot po rihapen për personelin kryesor sot dhe do të hapen për bizneset nesër. Institucionet tona financiare do të qëndrojnë të forta dhe ekonomia amerikane do të hapet edhe për bizneset. 

Po bëhen kërkime për ata që fshihen prapa këtyre akteve djallëzore. Kam drejtuar burimet e plota të inteligjencës sonë dhe personelin e zbatimit të ligjit për të gjetur përgjegjësit dhe për t'i sjellë para drejtësisë. Nuk do të bëjmë dallime mes terroristëve që i kryen këto akte dhe atyre që i strehojnë ata. 

I vlerësoj kaq shumë anëtarët e Kongresit të cilët janë bashkuar me mua duke i dënuar fuqishëm këto sulme. Në emër të popullit amerikan, i falënderoj udhëheqësit e botës të cilët kanë telefonuar për të na ngushëlluar dhe për të na ndihmuar. Amerika dhe miqtë tanë dhe aleatët janë bashkuar me gjithë ata që duan paqe dhe siguri në botë, dhe ne do të qëndrojmë së bashku për ta fituar luftën kundër terrorizmit. 

Sonte, kërkoj lutjet tuaja për të gjithë ata të hidhëruarit, për fëmijët, bota e të cilëve është tronditur, për të gjithë ata të cilëve u është tronditur siguria dhe paqja. Dhe lutem që ata të ngushëllohen nga një Fuqi më e madhe se të gjithë ne, i cili ka folur përmes epokave me Psalmin 23: "Edhe sikur të eci në luginën e hijes së vdekjes, nuk do të kem frikë, sepse Ti je me mua". 
Kjo është një ditë ku të gjithë amerikanët nga çdo fushë e jetës do të bashkohen me vendosmërinë tonë për drejtësi dhe paqe. Amerika i ka mposhtur edhe më parë armiqtë, edhe këtë radhë kështu do të bëjmë. Askush prej nesh nuk do ta harrojë këtë ditë, por do të ecim përpara për të mbrojtur lirinë dhe gjithçka të mirë dhe të drejtë në botën tonë. 
Faleminderit. Natën e mirë. Dhe Perëndia e bekoftë Amerikën. 

_*Në vitin 1994 zgjidhet guvernator i Teksasit, në vitin 1999 emërohet si kandidati Republikan për President. Më 20 janar 2001 zgjidhet Presidenti i 43-të i SHBA-së. Në nëntor 2004 fiton një mandat të dytë si President._

----------


## mania

bravo pune sh e mire

----------


## Kavir

Si mund të rrinë në një faqe fjalimet e Uillsonit me fjalimet e Patonit apo Bushit....hajde merre vesh.
Sidoqoftë Patoni ose e ka shkruar vetë atë fjalim, ose ja kanë "prerë" me porosi. Fjalim tipik psikopatik.

----------

